# 1900 Republican convention McKinley token



## 200glen (May 16, 2013)

Hi, I found this token the other day amongst some old coins.
 It is the size of a penny. It reads Republican convention 1900
 Philadelphia with a portrait of McKinley .I have searched and can't
 find any other examples or references to this coin. Any help would
 be appreciated. Thank You, Arty

 Ps- I will paypal $20.00 to the first person to find another example of this token.


----------



## 200glen (May 16, 2013)

back


----------



## antlerman23 (May 16, 2013)

this is as close as I can get dude...


----------



## 200glen (May 16, 2013)

Thank you. I  posted this on a coin sight yesterday. Allot of experts and they have not yet bin able to find one. I hope one of us bottle
 enthusiasts can identify it before them.  Have a good evening, Arty

 200 Glen Antiques


----------



## epackage (May 16, 2013)

I've seen it before with a red white and blue ribbon attached, I see alot of McKinley stuff because his VP was from Paterson until he died in 1899. I'll see if I have a pic saved anywhere... Donate the $20 to the site if I find the pic...[]


----------



## epackage (May 18, 2013)

Sorry Glen, I didn't have a pic saved because it's a McKinley piece and not a McKinley Hobart...


----------



## 200glen (May 18, 2013)

Thank you for trying, Even on a  Numismatic form in the token section no luck. That type coin is usually worth around $30.00.
 But with no other examples I hope mine is worth allot more. I will try it on eBay next week. Have a good day, Arty


----------

